# Is near bristol yes??



## VertigoJive (Dec 18, 2005)

Western Super Mare...............this is a town right?

A bit south of Bristol?

I know nothing about this place except it has quicksand beaches and beautiful women.

AND......... not to bad a weather for England i hear.

So am i right or am i right?


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 18, 2005)

Weston-super-Mud is more west of Bristol than south.     It is a town at the moment, but with all the urban sprawl it is experiencing these days (the old RAF Locking is now well built over), I wouldn't be too surprised if it is classified as a city some years from now.

The weather isn't too bad if you like it cold and wet in the winter.

ps.   There are more wrinklies than crumpet at the moment, but the new-build estates are bringing in the younger element.

Sea angling is a bit crap though, unless you can get the use of a boat and go out off Steep Holm island.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 18, 2005)

VertigoJive said:
			
		

> Western Super Mare...............
> 
> I know nothing about this place except it has quicksand beaches and beautiful women.



Your wonderful description of Weston-super-Mare conjurs up images of 'The Wild Women Of Wongo' or something!


----------



## Isambard (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, going through a big boom at the moment and set to lose its "wrinkly" image, perhaps. Less than 40 minutes to Britol on the train if you are lucky.

I wouldn't want to love there mind. Neither fish nor flesh imvho.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 18, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Yeah, going through a big boom at the moment and set to lose its "wrinkly" image, perhaps. Less than 40 minutes to Britol on the train if you are lucky.
> 
> I wouldn't want to *love* there mind. Neither fish nor flesh imvho.



Freudian slip, perchance?...


----------



## Isambard (Dec 18, 2005)

He was a bus driver for Bakers Dolphin innit!


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 18, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> He was a bus driver for Bakers Dolphin innit!



_"Cheers, drive!"_


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 18, 2005)

Room for another one on top!


----------



## JTG (Dec 18, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Room for another one on top!


    

Ding ding! Hold on tight!


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 18, 2005)

VertigoJive said:
			
		

> Western Super Mare...............this is a town right?




It is a town and a right tatty shit pit of a town too, especially the sea-front area.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2005)

You're just scared tobes.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 18, 2005)

i have never seen a beautiful woman in Weston. They come in eother emaciated junkie or morbidly obese. Both models come in tight jeans and hoop earrings


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You're just scared tobes.




What of? Whenever  I go to Weston I am with several hundred dodgy looking motorcyclists.
To be fair Weston is not as big a shit pit as the Boscombe area of Bournemouth.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2005)

You said you were scared there after dark a few months back though.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You said you were scared there after dark a few months back though.




Not me, why would I be in Weston after dark anyway when real ale is only £1.50 a pint on the rally site.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 18, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> is not as big a shit pit as the Boscombe area of Bournemouth.


Excuse me! I used to live in the Boscombe area of Bournemouth and I can tell you that Weston is much bigger shit pit (but probably has less smack around).


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2005)

That i would genuinely be suprised by. Around 30% of the addicition treatement centres in the country are in weston and the dealers have follwed them down. It's on the way down, but it was so prevalent a few years back that i actually liked coming up to easton to get away from the junkies.

Toby, in the roughest parts of bristol thread, you said you were not suprised at me saying weston was rougher given your experience of it after dark.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 18, 2005)

I am talking 15+ years ago so things have probably changed a bit...


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Toby, in the roughest parts of bristol thread, you said you were not suprised at me saying weston was rougher given your experience of it after dark.





You are under some misconception. I never made any such comment.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh but you did Toby.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Oh but you did Toby.




I can assure you I did not. For one thing I only ever go near Weston to motorcycles rallies, and I don't ride a motorcycle in the dark, (I rarely drive after dark either).


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2005)

On 05-10-2004, 10:10 PM you posted that:

"weston being rough comes as no surprise to me, I don't feel safe in the place in daylight let alone after dark. (I go to Weston to for motorcycle rallies)."

So shut the fuck up.

Happy anniversray btw


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> On 05-10-2004, 10:10 PM you posted that:
> 
> "weston being rough comes as no surprise to me, I don't feel safe in the place in daylight let alone after dark. (I go to Weston to for motorcycle rallies)."
> 
> ...




Which is not what you stated I had said.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, i'll give it a go . I said that you felt unsafe after dark. The above quote (from you) says that you felt unsafe in daylight, nevermind after dark - meaning that you felt unsafe in weston generally which _includes_ after dark.

£5 to oxfam please.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Ok, i'll give it a go . I said that you felt unsafe after dark. The above quote (from you) says that you felt unsafe in daylight, nevermind after dark - meaning that you felt unsafe in weston generally which _includes_ after dark.
> 
> £5 to oxfam please.




Feeling unsafe is not the same as feeling frightened.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2005)

You've got me there tobes. You've rung rings round me and left me _looking a bit daft_


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 18, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i have never seen a beautiful woman in Weston. They come in eother emaciated junkie or morbidly obese. Both models come in tight jeans and hoop earrings



Hmmmm, my sister lives in Weston and she is neither of those things.

She does have hooped earrings, however.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 18, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, my sister lives in Weston and she is neither of those things.
> 
> She does have hooped earrings, however.


Sorry! was hungoverly and bad tempereredly making crass sweeping stereotypes to make myself feel better for my own shortcomings


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 18, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Sorry! was hungoverly and bad tempereredly making crass sweeping stereotypes to make myself feel better for my own shortcomings



I was going to have a right go at you until you said that.

WsM is so up and coming, they built these lovely looking flats on the seafront, which made me think "Ooh! Go and look at those" until I found out they wanted half a million for a two bedroomed flat...

Now they're building on Knightstone Island, and that made me think "Ooh" too, until I thought "what happens when it floods?"


----------



## VertigoJive (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by cyberfairy
i have never seen a beautiful woman in Weston. They come in eother emaciated junkie or morbidly obese. Both models come in tight jeans and hoop earrings 
Quote:/

Quote:
Hmmmm, my sister lives in Weston and she is neither of those things.

She does have hooped earrings, however
Quote:/

Mate i live in Australia and even i have seen some fine English roses in WSM
However strangly enough she to had hooped earings.


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 19, 2005)

If its hooped earrings yer after you need to get yourself over to Hartcliffe. 


Hooped earrings abound. . . and thats just the blokes


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 19, 2005)

OI Mr DJBS mind what you say !


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 19, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> OI Mr DJBS mind what you say !




Sine when were you in the Hartcliffe Hooped Earring Massiv


----------



## Isambard (Dec 19, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i have never seen a beautiful woman in Weston.



OI!    My sister-in-law is from Weston!   
Mind you she work's in Merthyr now cos she wanted to better herself.  


Butterfly Child, I heard that prices are exploding in W-s-M now as it is "full up". You might look a few miles to the south for something cheap-ish and still not too far from Bristol.

Pity First don't do their "Night Rider" anymore innit Sunspots.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 19, 2005)

Double Post my lovelies.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 19, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Pity First don't do their "Night Rider" anymore innit Sunspots.



I always felt a bit daft whenever I had to ask for one of those.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 19, 2005)

Apparently he's stil a big star and very popular with some of our continental neighbours.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 19, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Apparently he's stil a big star and very popular with some of our continental neighbours.



Well, by his own admission, he did "help unite Germany" with _'Looking For Freedom'_...


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 19, 2005)

eeeek dont remind me of the fact that hes very very popular in the music industry in Germany !


----------



## Isambard (Dec 19, 2005)

Could he unite North and South Bristol? 
Yeahbutnobut......


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 19, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Could he unite North and South Bristol?
> Yeahbutnobut......




THATS BLASPHEMY !


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 19, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Could he unite North and South Bristol?
> Yeahbutnobut......



I suspect The Mighty Hoff would have to conceed that that particular division may well be beyond even _his_ healing powers.


----------



## Iam (Dec 19, 2005)

I went out a couple of times with a lovely girl from Weston.

She didn't have webbed feet or anything...


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 19, 2005)

Just 12 toes on each foot right ?


----------



## Iam (Dec 19, 2005)

Yuk yuk.

Nah, she was top. Not surprisingly, she got bored of me dead quickly.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 19, 2005)

Now Now dude your a top bloke SO LESS FO THAT OK OR ITS forks ALL THE WAY


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2005)

i used to go there when i was a kid, it was a special treat

life was tough in the 70s


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm getting steam coming out of me ears atm


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I'm getting steam coming out of me ears atm



what's new?


----------



## Isambard (Dec 19, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I'm getting steam coming out of me ears atm




Like this?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I'm getting steam coming out of me ears atm



was it something i said?

i'd hate to be the cause of ear steam


----------



## Isambard (Dec 19, 2005)

No, don't worry Marty, it's just this middle class guilt thing that Butcher's has after growing up next door to Jeffrey Archer.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> No, don't worry Marty, it's just this middle class guilt thing that Butcher's has after growing up next door to Jeffrey Archer.



butchers in middle class guilt shocker


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 20, 2005)

Firstly, not everyone in Hartcliffe wears hooped earrings, some of us do , me included, I have even been known to walk to the local shops in me slippers.  

Secondly, I often go to WSM during the early evening in the summer months.
You should see one of the most fantastic sunsets across the water, down the very end by the old pier. Breath taking and I'm being serious.

As for Beautiful women or men for that matter, well it really depends what floats yer boat innit   

WSM holds many fond memories of my childhood. It may not be your cup of tea but there is no need to be so derogatory.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 20, 2005)

Indeed - I was reading in the Bristol Evening Post today of a couple who have just got married, and their honeymoon is a long weekend in Weston-super-Mare.


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 20, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i have never seen a beautiful woman in Weston. They come in eother emaciated junkie or morbidly obese. Both models come in tight jeans and hoop earrings



Are those the locals or the ones that drift there from Bristol and Bath?


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Indeed - I was reading in the Bristol Evening Post today of a couple who have just got married, and their honeymoon is a long weekend in Weston-super-Mare.



But if you are busy shagging the brains out of each other most of the time, all you need is that late evening promenade along the broken glass and needle strewn beach, and the romantic sight of the moonlight twinkling on the mud flats.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 20, 2005)

I've never found needles or fbroken glass on the beach at WsM   

Isambard, I don't need CHEAP, tyvm, I'm coming from Surrey


----------



## Isambard (Dec 20, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Isambard, I don't need CHEAP, tyvm, I'm coming from Surrey



Butterfly Child watching her servants at work yesterday:







  OK, it's cheaper than Surrey but still, W-s-M isn't cheap which is why even young go getters like moi    are having to buy in deeper Somerset.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 20, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Firstly, not everyone in Hartcliffe wears hooped earrings, some of us do , me included, I have even been known to walk to the local shops in me slippers.
> 
> Secondly, I often go to WSM during the early evening in the summer months.
> You should see one of the most fantastic sunsets across the water, down the very end by the old pier. Breath taking and I'm being serious.
> ...


sorry  as i said, was hungover and in evil mood...i'm giving up this trolling lark to be nice and fluffy again


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Butterfly Child watching her servants at work yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, better than Hyacinth Bucket, I guess.

I'm looking to pay between £170 and £220 thousand, obviously this is liable to change with the movement of house prices in the years before we move down...


----------



## Isambard (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought you were going to move in the next year or so BC.
Anyway, where I bought (Geri and Butcher's know where it is), a 2 up 2 down Victorian terrace or a new Barratt thingy will go right now for about £ 100K.
W-s-M is more.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 21, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i used to go there when i was a kid, it was a special treat
> 
> life was tough in the 70s



So did I!   

I think it was one of the first places when I became acquainted with the notion of something being 'mildly shite' ( if not that terminology ) . Strangly life may hold its ups and downs but Weston-super- Mare is exactly as I remember it circa 1976. - Although I believe Fairport now tour every Christmas.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> So did I!
> 
> I think it was one of the first places when I became acquainted with the notion of something being 'mildly shite' ( if not that terminology ) . Strangly life may hold its ups and downs but Weston-super- Mare is exactly as I remember it circa 1976. - Although I believe Fairport now tour every Christmas.



days out then were either, weston-super-mare

or going to see the lions of longleat

there were no other possible days out then


----------



## Hollis (Dec 21, 2005)

For us it was always a 3-way split between Weston-super-Mare, Minehead or Lime Regis.

In the early 90s Sidmouth somehow entered into things.


< starts getting very worried about Boxing Day.   >


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 21, 2005)

Sidmouth now also holds a very fond memory and a very recent one at that! As recent as Bonfire night this year when I got soaked by a freak wave   

Cyberfairy. don't sweat it hon...my post wasn't aimed at anyone in particular. 

I'm just feeling a little defensive over my...well...my life, my past whatever. Seems these days, everything I do or have done, like or enjoy, my education or lack of it or choose to wear/drink/listen to even down to my accent or how I articulate is the Butt of some joke or belittling comment.

Mostly I let it fly over my head, having a great sense of humour is an asset in my world but sometimes, just sometimes it hits a raw nerve.

It's then I think, some people are just not 'nice' ( BTW the word is becoming fashionable again ) or they are ignorant and /or extremely shallow human beings who just haven't a clue about the real world and real people.

But, I love you all.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 21, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> In the early 90s Sidmouth somehow entered into things.
> 
> 
> < starts getting very worried about Boxing Day.   >



are you dressing up ?


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 21, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Sidmouth now also holds a very fond memory and a very recent one at that! As recent as Bonfire night this year when I got soaked by a freak wave
> 
> Cyberfairy. don't sweat it hon...my post wasn't aimed at anyone in particular.
> 
> ...



*Eh come on Fizzer we all love ya to bits, so no more talk of that please ! ! *


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 21, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> butchers in middle class guilt shocker




SEE!  Silent Nate- and you thought I was joking!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2005)

Bah, this whispering campaign must end - unless Archer was born on the bourneville estate of course, which would make it the poshest council estate in the country. Only contact i've had with him is chasing him into the members area at Taunton at a one-day game aroudn a decade ago.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 21, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm just feeling a little defensive over my...well...my life, my past whatever. Seems these days, everything I do or have done, like or enjoy, my education or lack of it or choose to wear/drink/listen to even down to my accent or how I articulate is the Butt of some joke or belittling comment.


Awww (((((fizzer))))) - who is giving you such grief?    Cos you're lovelier than all those petty people put together! 

xxx


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

i've only been to wsm a couple of times. Its alright


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i have never seen a beautiful woman in Weston.



I have a very beautiful friend who lives there


----------

